# is this poa triv? can it be active at this time?



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

So In my overseed I had 2 seed batches. See the pic is this just 2 batches of seed or poa triv that I'm breeding ?

Shades of green (left is dark, right is not that green)



Plucked out one:


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

More shots here:


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

@Harts Any ideas ?


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Are there visible ligules?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm struggling to identify the seedlings.

But I will say in theory it's possible that you could have Triv germinating from your seed now. Also, dormant Triv is coming back around this time.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Green said:


> I'm struggling to identify the seedlings.
> 
> But I will say in theory it's possible that you could have Triv germinating from your seed now. Also, dormant Triv is coming back around this time.


Can confirm dormant triv has roared back in SE PA during the last 3 weeks. Exact same spots from the spring. I've done a much better job coping with it over the years


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

dport said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > I'm struggling to identify the seedlings.
> ...


What steps have you taken? Looks like I may be in the Triv boat now too.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

samzone7a said:


> @Harts Any ideas ?


Can't help you with this one. I am not a grass I'd expert.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Whatever it is I would roundup the patches of light green and then again in the spring followed by more seed down.


----------



## dport (Oct 13, 2019)

Lawn Noob said:


> dport said:
> 
> 
> > Green said:
> ...


When I say "coping" I mean, psychologically. Not much you can do expect smoke it all off. I don't want to go through that again. Meditation, yoga...


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

I have a few of these too, I thought it was fresh growth after coming out of dormancy. It's hard to tell what it is


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

easy to see if it Triv, pull it, if it is triv and poa annua. It will pull out super easy. Or spray Tenacity and it will bleach white. Then you know know its something nasty. In Fall triv grows faster then your turf, lime green.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I hit my patches with glyphosate yesterday and threw down more seed. Enough talk!


----------



## Jp6940 (Aug 11, 2019)

I have this as well in a shady area of my turf. New seed came in really good but the past month I've got this light green grassy "weed". I'm suspecting poa T...I've read it's very difficult to eradicate this once started ☹


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

If you are 40 days from emergence then you can also tenacity... I would much with speedzone as well... But I am not sure how old the grass needs to be for speedzone... Check before you spray


----------



## Jp6940 (Aug 11, 2019)

Well I sprayed the tenacity about a week ago and I can see some whitening. I used 1 tsp to 2 gallons of water.
I've read where people do a second app about 2 weeks afterward with some success. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Jp6940 said:


> Well I sprayed the tenacity about a week ago and I can see some whitening. I used 1 tsp to 2 gallons of water.
> I've read where people do a second app about 2 weeks afterward with some success.
> Any thoughts?


You will likely kill tyrf before you kill poa with tenacity. Tenacity can be used as a combination product but not the only. I would add ethofumesate for this. Other options are hand pull or gly and reseed/sod


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

To the OP. Before you go killing anything you should get a clear identification of what it is. It does not look like Poa Triv or Ana, to me, as both are pretty easily identified.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

samzone7a said:


> Plucked out one:


Not confirming yours are possible triv, but here's a couple of my poa trivialis examples that may assist you in ID. I highlighted one that looks very similar to yours in shape. VaTech confirmed mine are triv.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=233645#p233645


----------

